
David Cohen – Don't go dark - rmason
http://davidgcohen.com/2016/11/20/dont-go-dark/
======
HockeyPlayer
I've invested in a number of companies via AngelList and I'm disappointed with
the communication from most. I know I'm a small investor and I don't want
anything personalized but I'd like to see yearly updates and would prefer
quarterly.

------
icedchai
I've invested in past employers (exercised options) and never get any
communication, except backdoor communication from former coworkers. I know
there are few obligations to common stockholders, but it would be nice to hear
_something_...

